# Vintage Sab to Wa Line knife.....



## CPD (Aug 16, 2016)

I started on two vintage sab blanks a couple years ago as a random project. Shaped, heat treated, and finished one as a western the I got sidetracked. Better late than never, finally got around to finishing other. This one is Wa-conversion to more of a line knife. The handle is black and white ebony and fossilized blue coral at the ferrule. The handle shape is a Hinoura style hybrid with compound tapers ...basically octagon top, slightly right handed bias, transitioning from the octagon at top to D/Oval bottom. Saya is friction fit highly figured soft maple with abalone/pearl inlay.

(excuse the poor cell phone pics.).


----------



## CPD (Aug 16, 2016)

meant to include this pic. This is the sister knife that I finished a couple years back. Same starting point but no wa conversion, no reprofilng the edge. straightforward vintage sab with clunky original bolsters. Ziricote coke bottle handle, walnut saya (friction fit sayas with bolstered knives are an interesting challenge)

thanks for looking.


----------

